# Hydra Schematic



## zgrav (Aug 13, 2019)

Hi -- can you post the schematic for Hydra?  I want to check something on my build.


----------



## Boba7 (Oct 30, 2019)

Up! 
Would love to see it too.


----------



## Jiuk (Nov 4, 2019)

I hope to see it. Wet sound is too bright for me so, I want to change to carbon film resistors for FV-1 output. However,, we have not schematic yet.


----------



## Robert (Nov 4, 2019)

https://docs.pedalpcb.com/project/Schematic-Hydra.jpg
Sorry this took so long.


----------



## phi1 (Nov 4, 2019)

@Jiuk I believe the Age pot dampens the highs in the algorithm from what I’ve read on here. Also you could increase c11 to roll off more highs of the wet signal (maybe start experimenting in the 100n - 220n range.


----------



## Jiuk (Nov 4, 2019)

phi1 said:


> @Jiuk I believe the Age pot dampens the highs in the algorithm from what I’ve read on here. Also you could increase c11 to roll off more highs of the wet signal (maybe start experimenting in the 100n - 220n range.



Age pot not helped for me. I only change R17 to carbon film resistor a few minutes before. The result is very very positve.


----------



## Boba7 (Nov 5, 2019)

Thanks for the schematic! I always like to have them before building a pedal.

Jiuk > what value did you use for R17? A different value  probably explains the difference in sound, more than the metal/carbon thing


----------



## Jiuk (Nov 6, 2019)

Boba7 said:


> Thanks for the schematic! I always like to have them before building a pedal.
> 
> Jiuk > what value did you use for R17? A different value  probably explains the difference in sound, more than the metal/carbon thing



Just 1k. I didn't change value.


----------



## Pcsontos (Mar 20, 2020)

Hello,

Please could you reload the schematics, it seems it is not accessible anymore.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Robert (Mar 20, 2020)

It should be available now.


----------

